# XM Covers World Cup



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will be the exclusive satellite radio broadcaster for The FIFA World Cup, which takes place in Germany next year. The company said it will offer audio coverage of the Soccer tournament, including team selection and qualifying matches that begin later this year. Coverage will be in both English and Spanish, XM said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

SWEET!!i miss my footie! can't afford the vid coverage!!


----------

